# Dukes of Hazzard.



## TekGino (Jun 1, 2010)

He turned out a little blury, so I thought
I'd put it in the fun section. 
I actually had it blown up to 16x20, and
it came out half way decent!

My boy Nathan!


----------



## TekGino (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's a couple of more...




























It's hard to get a 6 year old to hold
still, so he doesn't come out blury.


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is the General Lee ur car?!  Good pictures...not to blurry...u hit the spot.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 2, 2010)

They are great snaps, looks like a fun event.  Gotta love the ol' General Lee.


----------



## TekGino (Jun 2, 2010)

belongus3 said:


> Is the General Lee ur car?!  Good pictures...not to blurry...u hit the spot.






Naw, not my car. I wish!!! :hail:

There was a car show about 3-4 blocks from 
my house, and the car belongs to a guy that
owns the local GoodYear tire shop. I believe he
bought it up in Tennessee where it had been fully
restored. If you pop the trunk lid, you'll see signatures
from the cast, and crew, from the stunt men, to Daisy
herself. Pretty cool! I see it all the time, next time I'll
get some better pics, and get some of the trunk lid
as well. :cheers:


----------



## ifi (Jun 2, 2010)

Love the car, good shots.


----------

